#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  I am currently reading

## imported_Anti

post what* Occult*  book you are currently reading.

----------


## imported_Anti

i am currently reading witch hunting and witch trials by C. L'Estrange Ewen

----------


## FilthyLilSecret6

Well, the other day at work I just finished The Satanic Witch, so now I'm not sure what I'm reading.  :Smile:

----------


## Tobias

I'm between The Psychic Vampire Codex (which i've already read 3 times, lol) and Reiki Essencials, by Diane Stein, I believe, which will make my second reading of taht one. Now all I need is the damned Attunements and I'll be a Master, lol.

----------


## WretchedSpawn

at the moment im reading and i quote 
"aliens love underpants" but thats for my kid 
but what i reading is Toll The Hounds by steven erikson

----------


## Harlock

i am reading dragon magick i do not know the author its at a friends, it is an interesting book,

----------


## Tobias

I would like to know the author. I am a dragon and interested in what people in this realm consider dragon magick.

----------


## Harlock

> I would like to know the author. I am a dragon and interested in what people in this realm consider dragon magick.


ill be over there today and i hope to read the next chapter, as much as i have read its more of working with dragons, it is very interesting ill write down the authors name and email it to you,

----------


## Tobias

Aye, thank you very much. I hope we can discuss it eventually. ^_^ Obviously, I'm rather interested in the subject. I am a fire dragon, an Ancient of one of the Great Houses of old. I keep the name close to my heart, though, so if you are trustworthy I'll share the name, ^_^. Not being an elitist, I only wish to keep some things to myself and those I trust.

----------


## Harlock

> Aye, thank you very much. I hope we can discuss it eventually. ^_^ Obviously, I'm rather interested in the subject. I am a fire dragon, an Ancient of one of the Great Houses of old. I keep the name close to my heart, though, so if you are trustworthy I'll share the name, ^_^. Not being an elitist, I only wish to keep some things to myself and those I trust.


believe me i totally understand, and im sry im going to go dig threw my g/fs moms room here today and find it....lets just say im afraid of the things that might pop up out of the mounds of stuff in her room....

----------


## antichrist superstar

i just finished Satan Speaks by Anton S. LaVey (again)

----------


## Tobias

LOL, ew, TMI

----------


## antichrist superstar

lol now im reading The Book of Mormon...

----------


## Harlock

> Aye, thank you very much. I hope we can discuss it eventually. ^_^ Obviously, I'm rather interested in the subject. I am a fire dragon, an Ancient of one of the Great Houses of old. I keep the name close to my heart, though, so if you are trustworthy I'll share the name, ^_^. Not being an elitist, I only wish to keep some things to myself and those I trust.


the book is called Dancing with Dragons by D.J. Conway its a fairly old book i just started going over the elemental dragons i hope to talk to you soon about it ^^

----------


## dreamy

The Tree of Life- Israel Regardie & Magick in Theory & Practice- Crowley

----------


## isis

i was reading fire cir. and witches notebook.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I am reading The Black Arts by Richard Cavendish, Pyschic Self Defense by Dion Fortune and Monsters by John Michael Greer oh yes and The Hobbit by J R R Tolkien.

----------


## Stargazer

The books of study I am currently reading are _De Masticatione Mortuorum In Tumulis_ by MichaÃÂ«l Ranft (French translation; although not a true occult book in the purest sense of the word, it still enlightens) and two books on cryptography to code my own writings and decipher certain texts: Joachim Trithemius's _Steganographia_ and _Cryptomenysis Patefacta_ by John Falconer.

As far as fiction goes, I have recently purchased the _William Blake Dictionary_ so now I am re-reading all his poetry; especially his _Prophecies_ and _Books_ with the dictionary next to me.

----------


## Gazeeboh

Generation Hex

Seriously though, we should all burn our books and make it up ourselves.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

> Generation Hex
> 
> Seriously though, we should all burn our books and make it up ourselves.


 Sadly to say you are right.

----------


## Stargazer

No one should live by any one book, faith or system. It stagnates one's growth and evolution by closing off the majority of possibilities and roads that one can take towards enlightenment.

However, without those teachings - no matter how flawed or even downright wrong they may be - we would not possess our current knowledge. We need even the most inane books on these matters because they all further and influence our ideas and beliefs.

Take the ideas and concepts that speak to you personally from all systems. Indeed, supplement these with your own inventions if it helps you. Faiths and systems are to be treated as suggestions and potential guidelines, not as a truthful whole.

----------


## lestatius

Right now I'm reading Modern Magick, The Essential Skills of Magick. and the Internet

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I am currently reading today Magical Ritual Methods by William G. Gray and In Search of the Miraculous by P. D. Ouspensky.

----------


## isis

well i not reading anything at the moment.....

----------


## isis

any one got any ideas on a book i can find and read cause i am all out of ac. books to read and i jest want to get my hands on a book i have not read yet.. if anyone has any sjestions i am apen to here them....

----------


## Lady Dunsany

What are you interested in. I am reading a book Earth Light by R J Stewart. It teaches you how to travel to the Fairy Realm. I am reading again The Black Arts by Richard Cavendish. It is probably one of the most interesting and informative books on the Black Arts Magickian. I read it when I was fifteen and decided to read it again.

----------


## isis

i was thinking someting along the lines of beginners stuff or Elements.. Meditation on the Elements is what i am learning so fare...

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I think I posted a bunch of books at the other thread.

----------


## isis

thanks Lady D.

----------


## KHAIRUS

BOOK 4 by Aliester Crowley

----------


## KHAIRUS

> What are you interested in. I am reading a book Earth Light by R J Stewart. It teaches you how to travel to the Fairy Realm. I am reading again The Black Arts by Richard Cavendish. It is probably one of the most interesting and informative books on the Black Arts Magickian. I read it when I was fifteen and decided to read it again.


I love Cavendish's "Black Arts". I have always wanted to be a black magician. :Big Grin:

----------


## Drunk

I am reading "Hellish Nell"...the story of the Scottish medium, Helen Duncan and her arrest in England during WWII. Very good....supposedly, she and her spirit guide gave away state secrets during the war during her seances. Cool book.

----------


## NTS

I am currently reading "The Left Hand Path" by Tapio Kotkavouri. Its really good!

----------


## sechire

soul flight by Donald Tyson ... I like the name Tyson ...

----------


## BluPhenix316

I am reading New Aeon Magick: Thelema Without Tears, by Gerald Campo. I'm also watching the Magical Egypt: a Symbolist Tour of Ancient Egypt. It is really good. New Aeon Magick seems good too but it reads more like a beginners book on all things magick rather than just a understanding of Thelema

----------


## |||||

visual magick by Jan Fries, two books on Ayurveda, several more historical books on eastern religion.

----------


## Teofil

Hi all,
i was just read the topic and aware the topic,
this is good topic and amazing topics......

----------


## BalanceDragon

Right now I'm trying to pick my way through "Cabala Nigra", and I'm in the 'Pentaculum Nigrum' section of it. Old german is a pain in the butt. This one's from the 1500's and it's crazy how many times the Germans have changed elements in their language since then. I have to use later versions for comparison to try and figure out the harder passages that seem to be 'additional' information left out later. (The 'Pentaculum Nigrum' section was banned from later versions.) For fictional reading I am reading "The Darkest Part of the Woods" by Ramsey Campbell.

----------


## Jackal

I'm reading 
RUNES- something something something.
Came with my set

----------

